# Unbiased review on '09 NXT AT's



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

+1, but normal strap bindings can be hoped into while standing as well.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Kingscare said:


> you should probably get some rome 390s or union force, the latter are bombproof bindings. People say flows and rides are good as well, but you rarely see reviews on them. Rome and union dominate.


I don't understand why people go into threads about one product to push another. I mean, your opinion is respected, but this guy is reviewing the Flow NXT AT. There is no need to come in here and push Romes or Unions. He already bought and rode the bindings. Would be cool to recommend if he was asking which of the three to purchase.

Thanks for the review. As for binding-out in Flows, it is a bit of a hassle. I was able to bind-out faster in traditional bindings, but not by much. You will get better at it in time. I can bind-out while I am nearing the end of the run now. I also do not loosen up my straps so I can bind in faster. Mine are set snug and it just takes a little more muscle to bind-in.

I have to say though, with the 2010 NXT-FSE that I picked up this year, set-up was an effin breeze. Took me under a minute to set up both feet.:thumbsup:


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Kingscare said:


> you should probably get some rome 390s or union force, the latter are bombproof bindings. People say flows and rides are good as well, but you rarely see reviews on them. Rome and union dominate.


I appreciate the reply, but this thread is intended to support a review on a specific brand of binding. Secondly, this thread is not asking for tips/input on what I should or should not purchase. My purchase has been made, and I am satisfied with that purchase. In addition, reviewing a specific product on this forum does not necessarily mean it is "bombproof" or junk. I specifically stated the purpose of this thread in its introduction, and would like to keep this thread on that topic if possible. Finally, I am trying to remain as unbiased in this review as possible for the sake of the review and any fellow boarders looking for some decent information on this product. 

P.S. I am not promoting Flow by no means. Just trying to minimize biased opinions and stick just to facts. 

Thanks.

SnoRidr


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm sorry I trolled you, your detectors have been broken. My post was clearly...well a dumb troll. apologies.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> I don't understand why people go into threads about one product to push another. I mean, your opinion is respected, but this guy is reviewing the Flow NXT AT. There is no need to come in here and push Romes or Unions. He already bought and rode the bindings. Would be cool to recommend if he was asking which of the three to purchase.
> 
> Thanks for the review. As for binding-out in Flows, it is a bit of a hassle. I was able to bind-out faster in traditional bindings, but not by much. You will get better at it in time. I can bind-out while I am nearing the end of the run now. I also do not loosen up my straps so I can bind in faster. Mine are set snug and it just takes a little more muscle to bind-in.
> 
> I have to say though, with the 2010 NXT-FSE that I picked up this year, set-up was an effin breeze. Took me under a minute to set up both feet.:thumbsup:


Thanks Leo. I appreciate the support. This is exactly what my intentions of this post are about. The '10 NXT-FSE looks sweet this year. I am sure they are great binding. My wife and I both picked up NXT's this year, so we stuck with last years model to save some money. Two pairs of 2010 NXT's would have been stressful on the wallet. Thanks again!!


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Kingscare said:


> +1, but normal strap bindings can be hoped into while standing as well.


Point taken here. I will update my review to support this. Thanks.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> Thanks Leo. I appreciate the support. This is exactly what my intentions of this post are about. The '10 NXT-FSE looks sweet this year. I am sure they are great binding. My wife and I both picked up NXT's this year, so we stuck with last years model to save some money. Two pairs of 2010 NXT's would have been stressful on the wallet. Thanks again!!


The 30% off wholesale definitely helped me out in the wallet department 

@Kingscare: I used to do that with my strap ins too. Still way faster on my Flows muwhahahaha :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> The 30% off wholesale definitely helped me out in the wallet department
> 
> @Kingscare: I used to do that with my strap ins too. Still way faster on my Flows muwhahahaha :cheeky4::cheeky4:


Yeah... next time fill me in on this before I make my purchase! J/K man. Only jealous.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

SnoRidr said:


> I wanted to take the time to create an unbiased review of Flow’s NXT AT binding. There is a ton of biased opinions on this forum about this subject, and I thought that this could help other boarders out some.
> 
> Here is a quick link to provide a visual of the binding that I purchased http://content.dogfunk.com/images/items/medium/FLO/FLO0075/RD.jpg


You bought them. You own them. Your review is appreciated, but saying you're unbiased is a total misnomer. People have a natural tendency to justify their purchasing decisions. Denial doesn't change that it is a biased review. Minus that bogus claim, your thread is otherwise perfectly fine.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> You bought them. You own them. Your review is appreciated, but saying you're unbiased is a total misnomer. People have a natural tendency to justify their purchasing decisions. Denial doesn't change that it is a biased review. Minus that bogus claim, your thread is otherwise perfectly fine.


Can't really say you aren't biased yourself. You have already proven to be a Flow hater lol. While you area absolutely correct about people's purchasing behavior, I believe the OP meant he is unbiased as in this being his first set of Flows.

Don't get mad at me again Triple, but I respect your views on Unions. I don't go into Union threads to pick them apart. 

By they way, if you want to get technical... You can't call someone's claim "bogus" when you are basing your assumptions off of theories. This is why the word "tendency" is used in the purchasing theory. It is not absolute. Anyone that knows marketing knows that there are tons of exceptions to these consumer behavior theories. The OP listed just as many Cons as Pros, therefore his review points more towards being unbiased than biased.

The best example of a biased review? Your post in the other Flow binding thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> You bought them. You own them. Your review is appreciated, but saying you're unbiased is a total misnomer.


Really? Coming from you? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: That's like an event horizon calling the kettle black. 

Seriously, this is a REVIEW thread, not a debate thread. Start a 'Flow sucks' thread or something, just troll somewhere else.



Leo said:


> The best example of a biased review? Your post in the other Flow binding thread. :thumbsup:


No shit. Although it's kind of understood to 'review' something you have to actually use/experience that thing, so I wouldn't even go so far as to call his tripe a 'review'.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> You bought them. You own them. Your review is appreciated, but saying you're unbiased is a total misnomer. People have a natural tendency to justify their purchasing decisions. Denial doesn't change that it is a biased review. Minus that bogus claim, your thread is otherwise perfectly fine.


Honestly, if my purchase fails in any shape or form over the course of this year, or that the equipment did not meet my expectations I will have no problem adding this information to the review along with factual information to support this explanation. I do not have any desire to justify my purchase. Doing so would be a complete waste of my own time.

The OP has been edited to include this information.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

i have a pair of the 2007 NXT-AT's and your review is a very good one. I have a pair of Targa's and NXT's and both are very good bindings that I use for different things. You can own something and be objective. 

nice review :thumbsup:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Leo said:


> I don't understand why people go into threads about one product to push another. I mean, your opinion is respected, but this guy is reviewing the Flow NXT AT. There is no need to come in here and push Romes or Unions. He already bought and rode the bindings. Would be cool to recommend if he was asking which of the three to purchase.


:thumbsup:agreed. also whats the point of reviewing 390s or forces when everyone in the world has them? they arent the only bindings in the world..NXTs stack up with those said bindings easily also.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

zakk said:


> i have a pair of the 2007 NXT-AT's and your review is a very good one. I have a pair of Targa's and NXT's and both are very good bindings that I use for different things. You can own something and be objective.
> 
> nice review :thumbsup:


I appreciate the support. I am planning to get out on Thurs. after the big Midwest blizzard goes through. The temps are going to drop, and I am looking forward to see how the NXT's hold up in colder temps.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

:laugh: When I posted, I already knew munkeypunk and leo wouldn't be able to resist chiming in, and yet again try and turn this into something it's not. He can say whatever he wants as he's entitled to his opinion like anyone else, but titling his own review as unbiased is just a crock. I would've posted the same thing regardless of what equipment/brand he reviewed, but if it were anything but your beloved Flows, neither of you would've said shit. If you ever catch me explicitly and proudly stating I'm unbiased when reviewing something new that I just bought and am stuck with for the next few years, feel free to call me out on it.

Read what I wrote again. It's in English, which I'm assuming is your first language, no? I know that one/both of you won't be able to resist hitting the quote/reply button and saying something else, even though there's no point. Yet again, you're debating amongst yourselves. What I posted at first is pretty clear. If it's not crystal clear by now, then nevermind.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> :laugh: When I posted, I already knew munkeypunk and leo wouldn't be able to resist chiming in, and yet again try and turn this into something it's not. He can say whatever he wants as he's entitled to his opinion like anyone else, but titling his own review as unbiased is just a crock. I would've posted the same thing regardless of what equipment/brand he reviewed, but if it were anything but your beloved Flows, neither of you would've said shit. If you ever catch me explicitly and proudly stating I'm unbiased when reviewing something new that I just bought and am stuck with for the next few years, feel free to call me out on it.
> 
> Read what I wrote again. It's in English, which I'm assuming is your first language, no? I know that one/both of you won't be able to resist hitting the quote/reply button and saying something else, even though there's no point. Yet again, you're debating amongst yourselves. What I posted at first is pretty clear. If it's not crystal clear by now, then nevermind.


Once again....point taken. If your out to win a "king of the hill" match I guess you succeeded. If I knew some ridiculous, side show, of a discussion was going to erupt from an innocent review post, I would have spent my time else where. If I could change the title of my thread to end this bullshit, I would, but I can't. However, I did edit my thread to reflect your concern. Thanks.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> :laugh: When I posted, I already knew munkeypunk and leo wouldn't be able to resist chiming in, and yet again try and turn this into something it's not. He can say whatever he wants as he's entitled to his opinion like anyone else, but titling his own review as unbiased is just a crock. I would've posted the same thing regardless of what equipment/brand he reviewed, but if it were anything but your beloved Flows, neither of you would've said shit. If you ever catch me explicitly and proudly stating I'm unbiased when reviewing something new that I just bought and am stuck with for the next few years, feel free to call me out on it.
> 
> Read what I wrote again. It's in English, which I'm assuming is your first language, no? I know that one/both of you won't be able to resist hitting the quote/reply button and saying something else, even though there's no point. Yet again, you're debating amongst yourselves. What I posted at first is pretty clear. If it's not crystal clear by now, then nevermind.


Those who claim to win the debate in the middle of said debate actually didn't win that debate. That's like me saying I'm God and *poof* I really am God now. 

Why do we pick on you when it comes to Flows and not other equips? Because we don't argue about equipment we have never stepped a foot on. This is why we would never go into a thread about your precious Unions to argue how bad they are. WE NEVER RODE A PAIR. Sure, you touched and even set-up a pair of Flows. You have friends that ride it. That makes your opinions about Flows valid? If that's the case, I must be some endless pit of experience when it comes to equips. I deal with ski and snowboard equips almost every day. I see the equipment before the general public. Hell, I'm even going to a test fest this year. I am surrounded by expert level skiers and snowboarders. I guess I can say without a doubt that Lib Tech boards suck. I mean, I touched one before. I read and wrote about the tech in the boards. But you know, I hate the graphics and that rocker thing just won't work in my mind. A couple of people even told me the company sucks. My word is golden though. I am an expert afterall 

Where do you get your logic anyway? How on Earth can anyone have an unbiased review with that type of reasoning? That's what people do, they buy and review. Plenty of people write bad reviews about products they purchased. Oh wait, there is the media who get test products. Oh, and the lucky few who get to demo shitloads of products. Come on Triple, I know you're brighter than that.

And actually, English was not my first language. That is an incredibly naive assumption. Although I do write and speak English much better than my first one. Hell, I can't even write or read in my native tongue 

Sorry Sno... I am as much to blame as Triple. Takes two to tangle 

Debating is in my blood. I can't resist. Helps me understand how the other side thinks and I love marketing so the psychology behind it all is a treat for me. Example, I would push Unions on Triple like a mad man if I had good deals on them :thumbsup:

It's nothing personal Triple. I don't know if you're mad at me or hate me (which it seems you do by your personal attacks lol) but I certainly don't hate you. I'll debate with anyone. Just take a glance at the Travis Rice Reverse Camber thread :laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> :laugh: When I posted, I already knew munkeypunk and leo wouldn't be able to resist chiming in,


Oh... Wow... You dog you, you're a quick one. My daddy warned me about people with rapier wits like you. And look at me, I fell right into your cleverly laid trap! You devious master of the forum exchange. I bet you get all the chicks with your stories about your adventures on the forums.


> and yet again try and turn this into something it's not


Then keep your idiot posts to yourself if you're not adding something constructive. How hard is that? :dunno:


> I know that one/both of you won't be able to resist hitting the quote/reply button and saying something else, even though there's no point.


So uhh.. what button have you been hitting to repeatedly reply to this thread, Turbo? :laugh:


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> Sorry Sno... I am as much to blame as Triple. Takes two to tangle


I'll have to admit...this little discussion has kept my post nicely bumped to the top of the list. Kinda like free advertising!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

SnoRidr said:


> Once again....point taken. If your out to win a "king of the hill" match I guess you succeeded. If I knew some ridiculous, side show, of a discussion was going to erupt from an innocent review post, I would have spent my time else where. If I could change the title of my thread to end this bullshit, I would, but I can't. However, I did edit my thread to reflect your concern. Thanks.


No worries, it wasn't personal, nothing against you at all. You seemed to grasp, right away, exactly what I was implying and nothing more. Just wanted the thread to be accurate, which is something that those other 2 guys seem so concerned about, but only when it comes to defending their own equipment choices apparently. I guess I gave them too much credit in thinking they might actually comprehend what I said and resist the urge to try and drag the rest of us into an argument that doesn't exist in this particular thread. It's like trying to talk to the stereotypical female...lol.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> No worries, it wasn't personal, nothing against you at all. You seemed to grasp, right away, exactly what I was implying and nothing more. Just wanted the thread to be accurate, which is something that those other 2 guys seem so concerned about, but only when it comes to defending their own equipment choices apparently. I guess I gave them too much credit in thinking they might actually comprehend what I said and resist the urge to try and drag the rest of us into an argument that doesn't exist in this particular thread. It's like trying to talk to the stereotypical female...lol.


LoL. More backhanded insults. What exactly is it that makes you insult me on a personal level? I only debate with you and question your logic. I don't make personal attacks at you. Is it perhaps because deep down, you know I make sense? Maybe not. Maybe you are just naturally a dick I :dunno:

About us defending a brand we back.. of course we support Flow if we use them from year to year model to model. Of course we will defend them when someone that has not ridden a pair trashes them every chance he gets. You are acting all innocent in this thread, but you and I both know that you are trash talking Flows, nothing more nothing less. You came into a thread titled "Unbiased review on '09 NXT AT's" with every intention to bash the brand.

I ask you this question. Would you not defend Unions if I went into every single Union thread to make negative comments about them and the people that use them? Yes, you insulted SnoRider with your comments. Let's break down your comment:

"You bought them. You own them. Your review is appreciated, but saying you're unbiased is a total misnomer. People have a natural tendency to justify their purchasing decisions. Denial doesn't change that it is a biased review. Minus that bogus claim, your thread is otherwise perfectly fine."

In a nutshell, you are saying he is dumb and wrong, but all the while sugar coating it. You back your claim up with a remark about people's natural purchasing tendency. That is basically saying he is a part of the brainless consumer mass. Then you say he is in *DENIAL*. No need to explain how that is a negative comment. That one is self-explanatory. You said "bogus claim" which basically means he is absurd for making said claim. 

You are calling him the dumb beautiful blonde.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I have updated my original review on the NXT AT binding. I also included some info on my wife's NXT Prima binding as well.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

SWEET review Sno I have been looking at the AT bindings just can't decide between AT,FR,FRX maybe I will buy all 3 and send 1 to Triple so he can review one for himself."Just Joking"


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

:laugh: Just send him a picture of one.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> SWEET review Sno I have been looking at the AT bindings just can't decide between AT,FR,FRX maybe I will buy all 3 and send 1 to Triple so he can review one for himself."Just Joking"


Of course the main question is "What type of riding do you do?" I have no experiences with the FR or FRX. I can say that the AT does provide some decent free ride qualities when riding hard and fast, but is also playful enough for me to jib, and goof off some. Seems to provide me with a happy medium in both riding styles. Like I said, it all depends on you.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I just got a chance to ride my NXT FSE yesterday. HUUUUUUGGE difference from my Pro FSI. Much lighter, more flex, and just plain sexy. The support on those beasts is exactly what I was looking for; a Flow binding with the feel of traditional straps. One problem I had with them is that some of the ratchet locks would go into the unlocked position after some aggressive riding. I don't see it being a big problem because you have to exert some force to actually loosen the straps. We will see. Otherwise, I love them!


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> One problem I had with them is that some of the ratchet locks would go into the unlocked position after some aggressive riding. I don't see it being a big problem because you have to exert some force to actually loosen the straps.


Leo,

I came across the same thing yesterday when I was out. I don't see it has a big deal either. I wouldn't necessary consider it a Con since it doesn't effect the ride. It is just something to check every once in while. I did add this topic to the review. Kind of an anal issue, but I don't want to add any more fuel to the fire...lol


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Just took my Legacy-R out for the first time. Had my NXT-AT's on them.

I'm a rockered-camber convert now. It was light, agile, and fast. But that's another post.

Bindings were what I expected. The four corner ratchets made dialing in nice and fast. Once my hardware was actually tightened down (stupid me, going to the hill for the season opener without tightening the strap screws) the bindings held fast and tight. I'm not a fan of having the strap so loose you can just slide your foot in there and go. I prefer something along the lines of a good swift kick and some wriggling before I can put the highback up. But once it was up it held real well. No play of the foot within the binding. Never had to stick my ass in the snow, and was always the first one of my buds ready to roll.

I'm trying to practice switch and buttering. I like freerding with getting air, no park. At the moment, I think the AT's are what I need to maintain some measure of flexibility, but still be in the M/NXT series.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Just took my Legacy-R out for the first time. Had my NXT-AT's on them.
> 
> I'm a rockered-camber convert now. It was light, agile, and fast. But that's another post.
> 
> ...


Do the AT's feel like a happy medium between freestyle and freeriding to you? That is the feeling I get anyway. They are still playful enough to butter, and jib around with, but still have somewhat of a freeride feel when bombing the blacks.

I also keep my bindings nice a snug. I still think the feel of a firm hand shake is about how it feels. You kinda have to kick the boot in and wiggle a bit then slap up the highback. This setup provides a good fit for freeriding, and also doesn't cut off circulation to my foot. Believe me, these things will cut circulation!


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Im breaking my cherry with this thread but feel its an appropriate one. Just purchased a set of 2009/10 NXT-AT SE and will be replacing my 2006 TEAM bindings with these. Why you may ask? Well the Teams are pretty beat up and lack any sort of ratcheting mechanism on the straps so even though they are plenty broken in I could never get the top strap perfect. Also the highback is of an older design and was a huge PITA as it would always drop on the lift and left a lot to be desired compared the the new high back design. I love the magnesium baseplate of the TEAM's but thats about it. 

First impressions is that FLOW have stepped it up over the last couple of years. Been riding them for over 10 and this years NXT-AT is a technical marvel compared to the previous gens I have worn. (Magnesium baseplate of the TEAM not withstanding) One interesting tid bit is that the NXT-AT weigh exactly the same as the TEAMS. Both came in at 2.4lbs each on my Tanita bathroom scale, which is super accurate. I actually expected the NXT's to be lighter for some reason, but their not. The SE's have a pretty crazy design, not sure if I like it but don't really care about looks that much really, they feel super good and I wanted what the SE's offered in terms of the fixed medial straps. Adjustablity is really good compared to my older TEAM bindings and set up is a breeze, I really like the semi-locking mechanism that holds the high back cable and particularly the 2 ratcheting buckles on the top strap. I also really like the way the SE's have the medial (inside, instep) straps fixed and uses two ratcheting buckles on the outside of the foot for the top strap. Theoretically you could put these on like a step-in binding and have the high back locked when you step in and then just ratchet down on the one side of the top strap. Should help in deep POW situ's, I like FLOWS but it is true that they can be a royal PITA to get on in deep POW, this should help a lot.

Have trips planned to Aleyska, Kirkwood, Mt. Baker and several runs into Summit Co. CO this year so should get a chance to break them in this season and report back. Oh BTW these will be going on my NS Heritage 165 and I use FLOW "the one" BOA boots as well.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This year's Flows are definitely much better in terms of the 2 ratchet system. I can't praise them enough for finally implementing it. I've always told my friends that is the one thing I want to see them do most a few years ago. Just made so much more sense to do than the way they had it. Maybe I should have written them with the idea lol. But then again, I wouldn't have gotten shit for it anyway :laugh:

Gives me a snug fit :thumbsup:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> Do the AT's feel like a happy medium between freestyle and freeriding to you? That is the feeling I get anyway. They are still playful enough to butter, and jib around with, but still have somewhat of a freeride feel when bombing the blacks.


Yeah, they're a good mix. I don't jib to speak of. I avoid the park like I avoid the mall - religiously. However, I love getting air and I prefer hitting a green or blue with lots of kickers over bombing a black.

I dialed my highbacks in until I could just barely feel them press against the back of my leg through the boot. I keep my straps about as tight as you do. 

I also use a size 13 boot, so I set my bindings back towards the heel by one set of plate holes to keep my boot centered on the board. 



Leo said:


> This year's Flows are definitely much better in terms of the 2 ratchet system. I can't praise them enough for finally implementing it.


I've got last year's NXT-AT's, and they use ratchets at all four points, not just the lateral ones. I don't have any complaints with this system either. In effect, it's just as functional as the 2 lateral ratchet system. Makes it easier to get the strap centered over the boot if you can ratchet both sides at once.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Bump for the East Coast crowd, since they finally got snow!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Great review in the NXTs OP. Being a noob I admit I know very little when it comes to bindings and your right up helped. Would you consider the flow quatros (I believe they are last year or even the previous years model) similar to the NXTs? Or should I spring for a few more dollars and get the current NXTs?

Edit: Just realized the quatros im leaning towards are 2010 model.


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

i see you have "not able to bind in on the fly " listed as a con - the thing i enjoyed most about flows was that i could bind-in on the fly. i didn't loosen any part of the strap to do it either. while on the lift i would stick my free foot into the binding (which also helped with board hang torque on my front foot)and once i set the board down to exit the lift i'd wiggle my foot all the way in and lift the highback up in one motion...voila! straight off the lift and down the mountain!!


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i ride flow and can tell you that the quattro is nothing like the nxt as far as material and performance goes. someone recently found the 09 nxt at for like $169
found it:
http://www.sportstop.com/2009-Flow-...&zmam=95871589&zmas=1&zmac=2&zmap=FLOW09NXTAT


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> i ride flow and can tell you that the quattro is nothing like the nxt as far as material and performance goes. someone recently found the 09 nxt at for like $169
> found it:
> 2009 Flow NXT AT All-Mtn / Freestyle Snowboard Bindings



Yep I found a pair in a large Red for $169 on sportstop.com


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Volkswagger said:


> Great review in the NXTs OP. Being a noob I admit I know very little when it comes to bindings and your right up helped. Would you consider the flow quatros (I believe they are last year or even the previous years model) similar to the NXTs? Or should I spring for a few more dollars and get the current NXTs?
> 
> Edit: Just realized the quatros im leaning towards are 2010 model.


Sorry, I haven't tried the Quatro's out. I believe the M11 would be a step above the Quatro, but the QuatroSE or M9-SE would follow close behind. I would really have to check these bindings out in person to know for sure though. If I were you I would maybe check out the M9-SE or M11 if the 2010 NXT series is a little out of the price range. If I had my pick this year, I would definitely go for the NXT-FSE for a freestyle binding or NXT-ATSE for an all mountain. Don't get me wrong the NXT-AT is also a good binding as well. If you can spring for it, try to find something in the NXT series if you are going to be going with Flow for a few years. I think there is more options in the NXT series personally. They also will hold up better in the long run with the aluminum baseplates etc. Good luck on your choices!


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

return2heaven said:


> i see you have "not able to bind in on the fly " listed as a con - the thing i enjoyed most about flows was that i could bind-in on the fly. i didn't loosen any part of the strap to do it either. while on the lift i would stick my free foot into the binding (which also helped with board hang torque on my front foot)and once i set the board down to exit the lift i'd wiggle my foot all the way in and lift the highback up in one motion...voila! straight off the lift and down the mountain!!


I've finally started binding in on the fly more. I think it took some time to just get familiar with the binding, and also get the uni-strap molded to my boot. Things fit like a glove now which has made binding in on the fly easier for me. I think it was more of "user training" than anything else.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have last years NXT-ATs. I find them to be comfortable, easy in and out, and dynamic as well. In powder, park, groomers, ungroomed, diamonds, it's a pretty competent binding. It's also very light and robust, which is a big plus. I'd recommend these to anyone. And if you want a bombproof version, just get the FXs. 

There's always a stigma attached to flow, and to some degree it's because of their shoddy past. But the past is the past, and their higher end products seem to work well. Helmets had a stigma at one point too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

return2heaven said:


> i see you have "not able to bind in on the fly " listed as a con - the thing i enjoyed most about flows was that i could bind-in on the fly. i didn't loosen any part of the strap to do it either. while on the lift i would stick my free foot into the binding (which also helped with board hang torque on my front foot)and once i set the board down to exit the lift i'd wiggle my foot all the way in and lift the highback up in one motion...voila! straight off the lift and down the mountain!!


I rode a pair of 1998 Flow FL_11's until last season when I replaced them with a pair of Technine MFM Pros. My buddies always gave me shit for riding such old school bindings but they never let me down and I was always ready to go before everyone else.

I too did the 'free foot in the binding' thing on the lift, which was a nice bonus. I also would ride off the lift and quickly get my free foot back in the binding, pull up my nylon strap on the highback (yep!) and I was good to go.

I'm about to purchase a set of 09 NXT-ATs today, cause my MFMs are already falling apart on me. Shoulda stuck with the brand that has never failed me.

SnoRidr, thanks for the review! I was planning on buying these anyway (without even reading a review) because I have that much faith in the brand, but this makes me feel even better. :thumbsup:


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

littlebr4d said:


> I rode a pair of 1998 Flow FL_11's until last season when I replaced them with a pair of Technine MFM Pros. My buddies always gave me shit for riding such old school bindings but they never let me down and I was always ready to go before everyone else.
> 
> I too did the 'free foot in the binding' thing on the lift, which was a nice bonus. I also would ride off the lift and quickly get my free foot back in the binding, pull up my nylon strap on the highback (yep!) and I was good to go.
> 
> ...


Glad I could help. Enjoy them! :thumbsup:


----------

